# RIGHT THATS IT !"



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Every single time I open any message or post on here , a frigging advert takes the whole ruddy page and I have to close it down to continue, its bloody annoying, PAH ! Â (and I said all that without even using the word fuck ! Â :)

also F F S

Who the fuck wants to "WIN AN MG "


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Install mozilla (www.mozilla.org) or if you must have internet explorer, get avant (http://www.avantbrowser.com/) which is based around your existing IE install. Small download too.


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

TTotal - have PMd U


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Those bloody ducks get me


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Those bloody ducks get me Â


... and the splash of water ;D

Moley


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

use opera as a browser - it's quick and you can easily disable popups


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any danger of someone posting in English ?
Sure guys you have been helpful, sending me links tio stuff, but most of it is stuff you have to buy plus I aint got the foggiest what to do with it.One asked me to download a Japanese typeface to support it !

TTotalsun , Hei ! Wakaraymaska ?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Any danger of someone posting in English ?


LOL ;D, I'm with you on this one John, I'm no techie and so have no idea what some of these suggestions mean!
And given that the pop-ups now seem to come up on EVERY thread, it's getting ridiculous


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Even without the web being on, they are now busting thru my Lotus Notes stuff !!

But thankfuylly Kev Powell has sent me the answer, just installing it now.

Where's my screwdrivers...and hammer...and axe !

Dumboy


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> But thankfuylly Kev Powell has sent me the answer, just installing it now.


John,
Woudl you (or Kev) be able to e-mail me the answer as well, it would be much appreciated.
Cheers ;D

(won't be able to do anything about it at work I don't think, as we're not allowed to install anything ourselves , but hopefully will cure the problem when I'm on my home PC)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No cos it dont work either !

Dial 4 a loan POP up is gonna get exploded soon ! where's me axe ! GGGrrr


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> No cos it dont work either !
> 
> Dial 4 a loan POP up is gonna get exploded soon ! where's me axe ! GGGrrr


It works fine on my laptop and also everybody else i know who uses it. Have you turned on the 'ad blocking' in the 'privacy' tab on the left hand side?

If it is switched on, it sounds as if you have some ad programs hidden on your machine somewhere you will need to get rid of.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

kev,
can you enlighten me as to the solution please?
thanks! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> It works fine on my laptop and also everybody else i know who uses it. Have you turned on the 'ad blocking' in the 'privacy' tab on the left hand side?
> 
> If it is switched on, it sounds as if you have some ad programs hidden on your machine somewhere you will need to get rid of.


OK then this is where I look even more thick than usual, I cannot find a privacy tab ???


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

I am not really sure but usually in every anti-virus programm you have an anti-popup system and when you activate it it should work... I use one of those and don't have any popups anymore....;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Look out guys, she's back ! 

Run for cover, she always brings her other 2 friends as well ! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Look out guys, she's back !
> 
> Run for cover, she always brings her other 2 friends as well ! Â ;D


Don't scare her again...it took her 1 week to find the courage and post again.

Zaika...and mates...we love you here!!  :-*


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

@Ttotal: What's the problem Â ??? Are you really scared of three inoffensives young girls... ??? poor you Â :-/

@Vlastan: Â :-* was in paris for a long week-end .... couldn't post.... thanks Â :-*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> OK then this is where I look even more thick than usual, I cannot find a privacy tab Â ???


Its on the left hand side when you open up the main control panel.

p.s. its working fine for Neil aswell.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> p.s. its working fine for Neil aswell.


Yup, all fine and dandy for me ;D Cheers Kev [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

John,
If I can get it to work, then believe me that ANYONE can do it!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Would you mind sharing which software you guys are talking about?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Yup, all fine and dandy for me ;D Cheers Kev [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> John,
> If I can get it to work, then believe me that ANYONE can do it!


Neil I just blame those thousands of Gold Label Barley Wines with Pernod chasers in my teens and the LSD.

Have given up ...found PopperStopper in www.panicware.com which has cut down the Popups a lot but they still get thru.


----------

